# Toro 525 Impeller Drive question



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Friend of mine has an 80's 524. Says the impeller spins but not under load. I'm guessing these use a roll pin similar to ariens 10,000 series. Before I go overthere, any ideas what to bring along, he is 50 miles from here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Auger Belt is Slipping and Needs Replacement or Adjustment.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, will bring over 2 belts and change both. 

thanks


----------

